# Ahoy, there!



## PirateHaunter (Mar 6, 2010)

Well, I've been lurking on HF far too long, so I've decided to finally register. I've been a member on HalloweenForum for the past five years and have been yard haunting at my current location in the Pacific NW since 2004.

My yard haunt theme somehow or another migrated to haunted pirates several years ago and has stuck ever since. The neighbors, especially the lads and lasses, enjoy my pirate ship, firing cannons, and animatronics. I'm always looking to refine my display, so I'll be requesting the help of many a fine member here.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Ahoy and Welcome!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Pirate!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Shiver me timbers and I recognized your name...glad to have you here!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

YARG! Welcome.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Ahoy matey.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Aye' an i hope t' hearrr many storrries frrrom ye!

(Translation courtesy of Capstrat)


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome you gott post pic's of the ship...... now I'm really interested pirates of the carribean are my favorite movies


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## NytDreams (Sep 10, 2009)

Welcome, welcome!


----------



## GrimAftermath (Feb 15, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

welcome, and thanks for stopping in here as well


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, PH


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Pirate!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum fellow lurker. Isn't it fun to watch? Till the police come along.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Hello and Welcome Pirate, as long as ye don't make us walk da plank!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!!


----------



## PirateHaunter (Mar 6, 2010)

scareme said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum fellow lurker. Isn't it fun to watch? Till the police come along.


So that's who was rapping at me door, eh?


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Argh, we run a tight ghost ship here, swabbie! Now get ta cleanin' da scuppers, then man the bilge, ya filthy rat. Hehehaha! Welcome to the madness!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome aboard!


----------

